# Poetry book



## asahmed1 (Apr 24, 2011)

.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 25, 2011)

wrong section, methinks. should be in the workshop area.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 25, 2011)

So... are you searching for publishers and what they think about the flow of this poem?


----------



## NicholasJAmbrose (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## asahmed1 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> So... are you searching for publishers and what they think about the flow of this poem?


 I am looking for both. What publishers think? Would it be publish-able? 

Thanks for reply


----------



## asahmed1 (Apr 26, 2011)

NicholasJAmbrose said:


> I'm assuming you mean the breakdown of sentences rather than the quality of each poem - in which case, I'm sure it wouldn't matter. A poem's structure is how it is; you don't see them adjusted (I assume) in anthologies, so I can't see there being any issue.


 
Actually is is the quality of each poem, how was it? Any criticism would help? 

Thanks for reply


----------

